# revdep-rebuild No funciona.

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, veamos tengo un problemilla con revdep-rebuild, y es que, lo ejecuto y empieza a detectar librerias rotas y demas, despues mas tarde me suelta esto:

```

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.14.2".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

El problema es que me coje versiones antiguas de programas que tengo, dice que no esta en portage, logico, al ser una version antigua ya no esta en portage.

Si desinstalo el paquete y lo vuelvo a instalar ya se baja la nueva version y el error de revdep-rebuild ya no aparece en ese paquete si no, en otro.

Como podria actualizar todos esos programas para que se actualicen a la nueva version?

Como podria desinstalar gnome completamente? Me he instalado kde y gnome ya ni lo uso, he puesto emerge unmerge gnome pero sigue gnome ahi instalado, como lo podria desinstalar?

Muchas gracias.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola a todos, veamos tengo un problemilla con revdep-rebuild, y es que, lo ejecuto y empieza a detectar librerias rotas y demas, despues mas tarde me suelta esto:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.14.2".
> ...

 

Como dicen en mi tierra, ¿ZaPa, pishilla, tú lees lo que te dice emerge alguna vez?   :Razz: 

```

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

```

Traducido: revdep-rebuild -X

Prueba y nos cuentas  :Smile: 

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por tu respuesta.

He ejecutado revdep-rebuild -X y lo ha completado perfectamente, pero al hacer de nuevo un revdep-rebuild me pasa exactamente lo mismo, me dice que no encuentra el paquete gnome-panel.

Alguna idea?

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo y gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> He ejecutado revdep-rebuild -X y lo ha completado perfectamente, pero al hacer de nuevo un revdep-rebuild me pasa exactamente lo mismo, me dice que no encuentra el paquete gnome-panel.
> 
> Alguna idea?
> ...

 

¿Que version de dicho paquete está instalada ahora mismo?

```

emerge -pv gnome-panel

```

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por tu respuesta.

La version instalada de este paquete es: gnome-panel 2.14.2 y en el portage esta disponible la 2.18.3 entonces por eso da este error el revdep-rebuild..

Que tengo que hacer ir desinstalado e instalando 1 a 1 para que se vayan actualizando los paquetes? o ahi otra solucion mas rapida?

La mayoria de paquetes que van a dar este problema en el revdep-rebuild van a ser de gnome. Como puedo desinstalar completamente gnome de mi gentoo? estoy usando kde y no pienso iniciar de nuevo con gnome.

Muchas gracias.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo y gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> La version instalada de este paquete es: gnome-panel 2.14.2 y en el portage esta disponible la 2.18.3 entonces por eso da este error el revdep-rebuild..
> 
> Que tengo que hacer ir desinstalado e instalando 1 a 1 para que se vayan actualizando los paquetes? o ahi otra solucion mas rapida?
> ...

 

Bien, primero comprueba si tienes instalado gentoolkit, si no, instálalo.

Luego usa "equery d gnome-panel" para ver los paquetes que dependen de gnome-panel. Desinstálalos todos, y luego desinstala gnome-panel. Eso es un comienzo.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Me extrañaría y mucho que en estos foros no se hubiera dado respuesta a tu pregunta de desintalar Gnome.

¿por qué no buscas antes de preguntar?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443340.html

----------

## achaw

Zapa, ahora que empezaste a hacer las cosas medianamente correctas, lo que dice el_increible_hurd es cierto. Te falta eso, buscar en foros, googlear leer la doc oficial. Los errores que enumeras ya los enumeraste en posts anteriores. No te esforzas mucho por encontrar la solucion, queres que te la den en bandeja, asi no se aprende. Pero por lo visto empezaste a hacer las cosas como se debe (dejaste de compilar a mano por lo menos  :Smile: ) asi que estaria bueno que empiezes con lo otro, a leer...y aprender por vos mismo.

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, muchisimas gracias a todos por sus respuestas de verdad.

Ya me he cargado 'casi' todo los rastros de gnome en mi equipo.

Pero ahora quedan librerias sueltas por el sistema y demas flores... asi que, he pensado que haciendo un:

find /  -name *gnome* podria ver las librerias que ahi sueltas por ahi, pero quiero saber... como puedo pasarle la salida del comando find / -name *gnome* a una variable para despues con un bucle poder borrar todo?

Sobre lo del revdep-rebuild, al cargarme todo lo de gnome, al ejecutar de nuevo el revdep-rebuild me han salido muchas otras aplicaciones que no encontraba en portage... (versiones antiguas), lo que estoy haciendo es actualizar 100x100 todo mi sistema y asi creo que el problema debe de resolverse,no?

Pero por lastima, alguna de las veces que he intentado actualizar mi sistema (sin exito) (que fallaba por libexpat), se me ha cambiado el teclado a ingles, y no se como puedo cambiarlo, he buscado en el foro pero he comprobado todo lo que he leido y en principio esta correcto, alguien me ayuda?

Y ademas tambien ando sin sonido, y eso que he compilado kde con la variable arts en el make.conf..... 

Podemos decir que llevo algunos lios sin resolver ahun  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Bueno, muchisimas gracias a todos por sus respuestas de verdad.
> 
> Ya me he cargado 'casi' todo los rastros de gnome en mi equipo.
> 
> Pero ahora quedan librerias sueltas por el sistema y demas flores... asi que, he pensado que haciendo un:
> ...

 

No hagas eso. Lo que se ha instalado usando emerge, se ha de desinstalar usando emerge. Si borras cosas a mano pasará lo mismo que si instalas cosas a mano. Tu sistema se irá al traste.

Lo que si puedes hacer es lo siguiente: haz un backup de /var/lib/portage/world. Una vez que tengas un backup, edita ese fichero, y borra todas las líneas que te suenen mínimamente a gnome. Tardarás un buen rato. Cuando lo hayas hecho, repite "emerge --ask --depclean", y antes de decir "si, quiero", registra la lista y asegúrate. No debería salir nada que sea crítico, de todas formas.

Esto debería desinstalar otro buen puñado de paquetes de tu sistema. Una vez hecho eso, usa "emerge -puDvN world" para ver que se instalaría. Si portage intenta volver a reinstalar paquetes de gnome, no pasa nada. Usa emerge -puDvNt world, para comprobar el árbol, y mira a ver si eres capaz de ver que paquetes de los que tienes instalados están pidiendo que instales gnome.

Es una tarea tediosa.

Gran parte del problema es que tu sistema está muy desactualizado, y de verdad habría sido mucho más fácil reinstalarlo de cero (solo te habría llevado uno o dos días, realmente).

El teclado se configura en /etc/conf.d/keymap.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y ademas tambien ando sin sonido, y eso que he compilado kde con la variable arts en el make.conf..... 
> 
> 

 

Arts no sirve para nada. De hecho es mejor no usarlo, porque solo añade una pila más de problemas, y no añade nada que alsa no pueda hacer sin tener arts encima.

¿Funciona alsamixer en línea de comandos? ¿Funciona el comando "play filename.mp3"? Si alsamixer funciona, asegúrate de no tener el volumen maestro muteado.

----------

## the incredible hurd

```
emerge -uDN world
```

De libexpat creo que no queda nada más por decir, que no se haya dicho ya.

Del sonido, sólo tú sabes si usas OSS o ALSA y cómo lo tienes configurado; pero por si sigues sin desear buscar:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml

Hay otras distros como ubuntu, mandriva, fedora o incluso debian en las que todo funciona a la primera, ¿no te habrás equivocado de distro?

Yo aún soy un nOOb y gentoo me está ayudando a amar aún más a mi irrenunciable debian. Me gusta gentoo porque aprendo cosas, en la medida que puedo. Pero si tuviera que hacer una pregunta para esperar respuestas y que alguien me resuelva todos mis problemas, sinceramente, renunciaría a usar Gentoo... Pido disculpas si suena demasiado descortés, pero es exactamente lo que pienso.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por sus respuestas.

i92guboj, tendre que editar ese fichero entonces, porque antes he intentado hacer un emerge --depclean y me queria a volver emerger muchisimas cosas de gnome-base.

Sobre el sonido, en gnome me funcionaba perfectamente el sonido y al cambiar a kde no funciona.

Tengo activado en el kernel alsa, y como he dicho anteriormente en gnome funcionaba perfectamente el sonido, no se que puede ocurrir.

Puede ocurrir, que al tener activado en el kernel alsa, y haber compilado kde con la variable arts activada haya algun tipo de conflicto entre los 2_

Tengo que desactivar arts entonces?

Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *El de verde wrote:*   

> Yo aún soy un nOOb y gentoo me está ayudando a amar aún más a mi irrenunciable debian

 

Jeje... A ver cuanto demoras en abandonarlo por completo. (Y yo tambien soy un nOOb, mas aprendo, mas me doy cuenta, que poco que sé)

Respecto a tu pregunta, he leido por ahi en algun lado (por que no uso KDE) que el sonido tiene que andar igual teniendo el flag arts activado en KDE.

Fuerza Zapa que nadie nació sabiendo!!

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sobre el sonido, en gnome me funcionaba perfectamente el sonido y al cambiar a kde no funciona.
> 
> Tengo activado en el kernel alsa, y como he dicho anteriormente en gnome funcionaba perfectamente el sonido, no se que puede ocurrir.
> ...

 

Re-lee mi post anterior, y dame la info que te pido en él, si no, no podemos diagnosticar si el problema es de arts o de alsa.

En cuanto a arts, si, deberías quitarlo, pero conlleva más compilación. Así que por ahora mejor déjalo hasta que hayas resuelto lo que tienes entre manos.

----------

## ZaPa

Buenas de nuevo y gracias por sus respuestas.

El teclado ya consegui poder escribir guiones y demas, pero, sigo sin poder escribir el signo del euro o las interrogaciones ni utilizar el boton altgr...

este es el contenido de mi archivo keymaps:

```

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="es euro2"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

 #DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-15"

```

Sobre lo del sonido, al darle play algunarchivomp3 en la consola tampoco funciona, no funciona nada pero nada del sonido en mi sistema, ni timbres de kde, ni reproducir archivos mp3... nada, y como ya he dicho anteriormente tengo alsa activado del kernel.

Sobre ejecutar alsamixer en la linea de comandos... como lo tengo activado alsa en el nucleo no tengo que emergerlo,no? porque no tengo instalado alsa ni nada, solamente lo tengo activado en el nucleo y ya esta.

Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias por su interés y ayuda 1000 gracias.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> El teclado ya consegui poder escribir guiones y demas, pero, sigo sin poder escribir el signo del euro o las interrogaciones ni utilizar el boton altgr... 

 

en las x o en la consola ? 

 *Quote:*   

> Sobre lo del sonido, al darle play algunarchivomp3 en la consola tampoco funciona, no funciona nada pero nada del sonido en mi sistema, ni timbres de kde, ni reproducir archivos mp3... nada, y como ya he dicho anteriormente tengo alsa activado del kernel.
> 
> Sobre ejecutar alsamixer en la linea de comandos... como lo tengo activado alsa en el nucleo no tengo que emergerlo,no? porque no tengo instalado alsa ni nada, solamente lo tengo activado en el nucleo y ya esta. 

 

creo que una lectura de esto te vendrá bien -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml

Resumiendo : instala alsa-lib, alsa-utils ( NO instales alsa-driver si usas el del kernel), lanza alsasound y ejecuta alsaconf. Si todo funciona añade alsasound a default y listo.

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Escribo sin guiones y todo eso en las X.

Sobre el sonido, ya lo he solucionado.

Fué una confusión mia, creí que al tener activado alsa del kernel no tenia que emerger nada de alsa y con darle volumen en el panel de control de kde ya bastaba, pero no.

Lo que he hecho ha sido emerger alsa-utils, y con alsamixer le he dado volumén y ya funciona el sonido  :Very Happy: .

Ahora solo me falta solucionar para escribir 100% espanol con mi teclado y ya está, que no puedo poner ni enes ni utilizar la tecla altgr.

Saludos.

Muchas gracias.

----------

